# Would like to know if these are really good or just the norm



## vacationlover2 (Aug 4, 2007)

OK,

I just bought my first timeshare in Feb. 07.  First bought from developer, then read this board, rescinded, and bought resale for almost half off.  So THANKS!

Anyway, I want to list my exchanges to find out if these are really, really good or just the norm that I should expect.  I have an Aruba Surf Club 2BR gardenview gold season.  Thanks for your help!

Exchange

Marriott's Aruba Surf Club • MSU
Unit: GVOM (1 bedroom)
Week: 18  
Sat, May 03, 2008
Sat, May 10, 2008 

 Confirmed   

  Confirmed To:  
  Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort • DSS
Unit: 1BED (1 bedroom)
Week: 15 Sun, April 13, 2008
Sun, April 20, 2008       
  Add Guest Certificate  


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  Accommodation Certificate 

  Confirmed   

  Confirmed To:  
  Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort • DSS
Unit: 0BED (Efficiency)
Week: 34 Sat, August 25, 2007
Sat, September 01, 2007       
  Add Guest Certificate  


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  Exchange

Marriott's Aruba Surf Club • MSU
Unit: GVOG (Efficiency)
Week: 26  
Sat, June 28, 2008
Sat, July 05, 2008 

 Confirmed   

  Confirmed To:  
  Marriott's Custom House • MCU
Unit: OBVI (1 bedroom)
Week: 22 Fri, May 30, 2008
Fri, June 06, 2008       
  Add Guest Certificate  


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  Exchange

Marriott's Aruba Surf Club • MSU
Unit: GVOG (Efficiency)
Week: 39  
Sun, September 30, 2007
Sun, October 07, 2007 

 Confirmed   

  Confirmed To:  
  Marriott's Manor Club Sequel • MSE
Unit: ZZAA (2 bedrooms)
Week: 17 Sat, April 28, 2007
Sat, May 05, 2007       Evaluation Completed  



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  Exchange

Marriott's Aruba Surf Club • MSU
Unit: GVOM (1 bedroom)
Week: 40  
Sun, October 07, 2007
Sun, October 14, 2007 

 Confirmed   

  Confirmed To:  
  Marriott's OceanWatch Villas@Grand Dunes • MOW
Unit: TWOS (2 bedrooms)
Week: 36 Fri, September 07, 2007
Fri, September 14, 2007


----------



## JoeMid (Aug 4, 2007)

If you're happy, that's what matters.  You've got a pretty good property and should be able to get most anything that you'd like that is available.  That being said, every one of your exchanges is pretty much shoulder time, kids are in school and exchanges are easier.





vacationlover2 said:


> OK,
> 
> I just bought my first timeshare in Feb. 07.  First bought from developer, then read this board, rescinded, and bought resale for almost half off.  So THANKS!
> 
> ...


----------



## vacationlover2 (Aug 4, 2007)

That's what I thought.  The true test will be next year, when my oldest is in first grade and we have to try to book spring break.


----------



## littlestar (Aug 4, 2007)

vacationlover2 said:


> That's what I thought.  The true test will be next year, when my oldest is in first grade and we have to try to book spring break.



Yep. It will help having the Marriott priority for Marriott to Marriott exchanges, though.

A friend of mine at church just bought a platinum Marriott recently and was excited to tell me that she pulled her kids' spring break week 2008 at Marriott's Grande Vista with her Marriott AC. They are tied to school schedules. It wasn't Easter week, but the following week. They are very happy with their Marriott purchase.


----------

